# Anne Hathaway’s new look inspired by Marge Simpson



## brian69 (20 Dez. 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2015)

Ähnlichkeit ist da  :thx: dir


----------



## hoshi21 (20 Dez. 2015)

stimmt. ein bischen dicklich sieht sie aus.


----------



## dörty (20 Dez. 2015)

Marge hat das bessere Outfit.


----------

